# Neues Kühlkonzept von der8auer



## SurfPC (29. August 2017)

*Neues Kühlkonzept von der8auer*

Unter WASSER GESETZT! 10.000-EURO-PC von der8auer - Gamescom 2017 - YouTube

schon gesehen? Würde gerne wissen wie genau das funktioniert. Soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe, siedet die Flüssigkeit sofort durch die Hardware temperatur und es bilden sich Bläschen die beim "Kochen" die Hitze nach oben tragen, richtig? Dann kondensiert das ganze oben irgendwo, wird dadurch wieder kühl und tropft wieder runter 

oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden

und warum ist da bisher noch kein Hersteller so richtig drauf gekommen? Er erwähnt in dem Video dass Fujitsu das bei Servern schon länger anwendet, aber wenn das tatsächlich so genial ist wieso gibts noch keine Aftermarket Modelle für normale Gaming Rechner?


----------



## Dr-Wandel (29. August 2017)

*AW: neues KÃ¼hlkonzept von der Bauer*

Ich habe das Video auch gesehen.

Es wird eine Spezialflüssigkeit verwendet, die bei ca. 62 Grad Celisus verdampft. Beim Verdampfen wird Energie in Form von Wärme aufgenommen und der Flüssigkeit (und damit den von ihr umspülten Komponenten) entzogen, so dass diese gekühlt werden. Der Dampf steigt auf, trifft auf den kühlen Sammler oben, und wird wieder flüssig, wobei die Energie=Wärme an das Kühlaggregat oben abgegeben und nach aussen entsorgt wird.

Das ist sehr teuer, u.a. wegen der strikt geschlossenen Kreislaufs, der Flüssigkeit (die ganze Füllung >1000 Euro, wenn ich mich recht entsinne) usw.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,  dass sowas außer dem Aha-Effekt und dem Cool-Aussehen viel praktischen Nutzen (für PCs) hat - das ist mehr eine (allerdings eindrucksvolle) Demo die zeigt was so geht.


----------



## evilgrin68 (29. August 2017)

*AW: neues KÃ¼hlkonzept von der Bauer*

Kannst ja mal ein paar Liter anfragen... Schätze mal das es nicht gerade Billig wird 

Product Navigator: ESD Novec PI Engineered Fluids 649 - DEDE


----------



## SurfPC (29. August 2017)

*AW: neues Kühlkonzept von der Bauer*

achso ich wusste nicht dass das so extrem teuer ist


----------



## GrueneMelone (29. August 2017)

*AW: neues KÃ¼hlkonzept von der Bauer*

Mit einer anderen Flüssigkeit von denen sollen wohl Temperaturen von 40 Grad unter Last erreicht werden und somit besser als Wasserkühlungen sein.


----------



## chaotium (29. August 2017)

*AW: neues KÃ¼hlkonzept von der Bauer*



GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Mit einer anderen Flüssigkeit von denen sollen wohl Temperaturen von 40 Grad unter Last erreicht werden und somit besser als Wasserkühlungen sein.



Ich stelle meinen I7 auf Werkstakt zurück und ich habe auch 40 Grad auf allen Temps mit meiner Wakü.


Dieses Konzept ist völlig Banane. Was ist wenn ich was umbauen will? Wo und wie bekomme ich alles wieder dicht? Geschweige den was zum nachfüllen.
Sorry bleib da lieber bei meiner Wakü


----------



## LastManStanding (29. August 2017)

*AW: neues KÃ¼hlkonzept von der Bauer*

Das System gibt es doch schon lange mit der Flüssig-Gas-Flüssig Variante. Schon 2006 hab ich davon gehört.
Ich dachte auch damals das mein GPU kühler so Funktioniert mit den Headpipes, aber das war wohl ein Märchen ^^


----------



## Duke711 (30. August 2017)

*AW: neues KÃ¼hlkonzept von der Bauer*



GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Mit einer anderen Flüssigkeit von denen sollen wohl Temperaturen von 40 Grad unter Last erreicht werden und somit besser als Wasserkühlungen sein.



Behaupten die wohl bei Casking.
Auch hier ist die Temperatur, wie bei einer Wakü, an die Umgebungstemperatur gekoppelt. Und durch den extra Wasserkreislauf zur Kühlung, erhöht sich auch insgesamt den Wärmewiderstand gegenüber einer normalen Wasserkühlung. 

Die CPU ist übrigens mit Flüssigmetall präpariert und kommt bei Prime95 auf eine Kerntemperatur von über 85 °C, ich glaube es waren 89 °C.
Das macht ein DT von 28 K. Das ist alles andere als gut und bedeutend schlechter als eine Wakü.
Wundert mich auch nicht, denn sogenanntes Behältersieden (Sieden ohne Strömung) war noch nie erstrebenswert.

@SurfPC

Gibt es schon lange --> Kompressorkühlung.
Nur eben ohne Kompressor als Thermosiphonanlage aufgebaut. Und diese Idee gibt es auch nicht erst seit 2013 von 3M. Diese hatte schon ganz andere Firmen. Nur scheint dieses mal wohl das Marketing besser zu klappen.


----------



## DarudeNeox (8. September 2017)

*AW: neues KÃ¼hlkonzept von der Bauer*

Eine ähnliche Variante gibt es auch schon länger in der das ganze Gehäuse mit Minreal Öl gefüllt wird... Sie saumäsig klasse aus da man das Gehäuse si richtig in einem Aquariumlook gestalten kann mit Kieselsteinen am Boden... den Klischeehaften Priaten sachen und all dem anderen kram was man so in Aquarien finden... auser Fischen natürlich... xD

Linus Tech hat da mal über mehrere Videos was nettes zusammen gebaut...:

YouTube

Wie gut das allerdings kühlt weis ich auch nicht...


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2017)

*AW: neues KÃ¼hlkonzept von der Bauer*



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Das System gibt es doch schon lange mit der Flüssig-Gas-Flüssig Variante. Schon 2006 hab ich davon gehört.
> Ich dachte auch damals das mein GPU kühler so Funktioniert mit den Headpipes, aber das war wohl ein Märchen ^^


Das war kein Märchen. Heatpipes/Vapor Chambers basieren tatsächlich auf genau dem Prinzip. Aber eben mit kleinen Flüssigkeitsmengen in geschlossenen Behältnissen.


----------



## Intel4770K94 (9. September 2017)

*AW: neues KÃ¼hlkonzept von der Bauer*



DarudeNeox schrieb:


> Eine ähnliche Variante gibt es auch schon länger in der das ganze Gehäuse mit Minreal Öl gefüllt wird... Sie saumäsig klasse aus da man das Gehäuse si richtig in einem Aquariumlook gestalten kann mit Kieselsteinen am Boden... den Klischeehaften Priaten sachen und all dem anderen kram was man so in Aquarien finden... auser Fischen natürlich... xD
> 
> Linus Tech hat da mal über mehrere Videos was nettes zusammen gebaut...:
> 
> ...



so ein Mineral Öl System beruht aber auf Konvektion heißt öl wird heiß steigt auf oben kühlt es ab und sinkt wieder runter
beim 8auer System verdampft das ganze aber und kondensiert oben wieder also eine Siedekühlung, ähnlich dem effekt wie sich dein Körper beim Schwitzen kühlt mit Verdunstungskälte


----------



## royaldoom3 (11. September 2017)

*AW: neues KÃ¼hlkonzept von der Bauer*



SurfPC schrieb:


> achso ich wusste nicht dass das so extrem teuer ist



120€/Liter, find ich schon extrem teuer.. Zumal im Kreislauf ja ca 8-9 oder gar 10 Liter rein müssen


----------



## kmf (11. September 2017)

*AW: neues KÃ¼hlkonzept von der Bauer*

Schöne Machbarkeits-Studie - für 10.000€ kommt mir aber so was nicht ins Haus.


----------



## Chukku (12. September 2017)

*AW: neues KÃ¼hlkonzept von der Bauer*



GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Mit einer anderen Flüssigkeit von denen sollen wohl Temperaturen von 40 Grad unter Last erreicht werden und somit besser als Wasserkühlungen sein.



Das Problem ist, dass du das System ja nicht STATT einer Wasserkühlung verbaust, sondern ZUSÄTZLICH zu einer WaKü.
Das ganze stylishe und sündhaft teure System mit der High-Tech Flüssigkeit sorgt ja nur dafür, dass die Wärme der Komponenten an den Sammler in der Decke abgegeben wird.
Der wiederum hat keine Kühlfläche zur "Aussenwelt" und muss daher extra mit einer Wasserkühlung gekühlt werden... in diesem Fall mit einem ziemlich mickrigen 280er Radiator... das wird alles andere als "silent" sein.


----------



## |L1n3 (1. November 2017)

*AW: neues KÃ¼hlkonzept von der Bauer*

Hallo! Habe nicht genau verstanden worum es hier genau ging, aber anscheinend ging es um irgendeine Flüssigkeit in die ein PC getaucht wurde und diese Flüssigkeit entzog den Hitzequellen die Wärme durch verdampfen.
Ich weiss jetzt nicht von welchem Mittel hier die Rede war, aber ein gutes Mittel ist Novec 1230 


> Das Löschmittel 3M Novec 1230 (ISO-Kennzeichnung  FK-5-1-12, genutzt in den Anlagentypen: Minimax MX 1230, SAPPHIRE,  Kidde KD1230, Siemens Sinorix 1230) ist eine farblose, fast geruchlose  Flüssigkeit mit der chemischen Formel CF[SUB]3[/SUB]CF[SUB]2[/SUB]C(O)CF(CF[SUB]3[/SUB])[SUB]2[/SUB]. Streng genommen handelt es sich nicht um ein Halon, sondern um ein fluoriertes Keton (perfluoriertes Ethylisopropylketon). Die Löschwirkung des in stationären Feuerlöschanlagen eingesetzten Novec 1230 beruht, nicht wie bei einem Halon, auf homogener Inhibition,  sondern auf Entzug von Wärme aus der Flamme. Dies liegt an der  wesentlich höheren Wärmekapazität gegenüber Luft. Das Molekül besitzt  keine elektrische Leitfähigkeit und ist daher geeignet für das Löschen  von elektrischen und elektronischen Anlagen, wie zum Beispiel  Serverräume. Es hat mit einem Treibhauspotential (CO[SUB]2[/SUB]-Äquivalent)  von 1 den geringsten Wert aller aktuell zugelassenen chemischen  Löschmittel und zerfällt innerhalb weniger Tage unter  Sonneneinstrahlung.


_Novec 1230
_
Wie in der Quelle geschrieben, handelt es sich eigentlich um ein Löschmittel, dass versprüht wird um Brände zu löschen. Vorteil es ist mehr oder weniger ungiftig und macht vorallem im gegensatz zu den Halon-Löschmitteln nicht die Umwelt kaputt. Nachteil ist, dass man es vor dem versprühen erst verdampfen muss, da es bei normalen Temperaturen flüssig ist (Wenns brennt isses aber egal ...).  Das Zeug verdampft bei 49°C und sollte so lange wie "schnell genug" Flüssiges Mittel zur Hitzequelle nachfliessen kann, diese auch auf ebenjener (Oberflächen-)Temperatur halten. D.h. man kann damit zumindest die Heatspread-Oberfläche auf 49°C halten, die Kerntemperatur kann natürlich abweichen, da dies von der Leitfähigkeit der Schichten zwischen Die und Kühlmittel abhängt.

Das ganze zur Kühlung zu nutzen ist nicht abwegig und wurde meines Wissens auch auf irgendeiner Messer vor kurzem von einem Hersteller vorgeführt. Dabei muss natürlich bedacht werden, dass wie in der Quelle beschrieben, Sonneinstrahlung (warscheinlich der UV-Anteil) das Mittel zersetzt. Also ein Durchsichtiges Case fällt eher flach.
Man könnte das ganze über zwei Prinzipien aufbauen (reines Gedankenexperiment meinerseits!): 
1. Freie Konvektion: d.h. man nimmt einen PC, mit einem abgedichteten Case, ähnlich wie diese Parafin-Öl-PCs und gibt das ganze Zeug darein. Ob man dann Kühlkörper auf die Hitzequellen aufschrauben muss oder nicht müssten man erforschen, kommt drauf an welche  Verdampfungsenthalpie das Mittel hat und wie hoch der Dichteunterschied (und damit der Auftrieb des Dampfes in der Flüssigkeit) ist. Dann muss natürlich das verdampfte Mittel oben an einer kalten Fläche kondensieren können. Also entweder einen Kühlkörper (entweder rein passiv oder auf der AUSSEN-Seite mit Lüfter bestückt) oben in den Deckel rein oder einen Radiator rein, der per Wasser oder ähnlichem Gekühlt wird. Wichtig ist nur, dass die Oberfläche dieses Körpers auch im Extremfall und unter Dauerbelastung unterhalb einer Temperatur von 49°C bleibt, besser natürlich darunter. Denn dann wird sich der aufsteigende Dampf dort wieder abkühlen und kondensieren und wieder abtropfen.
2. Freie, "geführte" Konvektion: Man könnte das ganze aber auch ähnlich einer altertümlichen Dampfheizung aufbauen, d.h. Kühlkörper auf die Hitzequellen und zwei Leitungen anschliessen, eine sollte etwas größer sein, als die andere. Dann muss man nur ein Gefäß (Ausgleichsbehalter) OBERhalb aller Kühler setzen und mit dem dünnen Schlauch verbinden, sodass die Kühlkörper immer durch die Schwerkraft mit Flüssigkeit versorgt werden. Die dickeren Schläuche müssen allesamt nach oben geführt werden und zwar höher als der Flüssigkeitsspiegel im Gefäß, dort muss dann eine Wärmetauscher sein (z.b. wieder Radiator) in dem der Dampf wieder kondensieren kann (entweder Wärme an Luft abgeben oder an Wasser), die kondensierte Flüssigkeit muss dann wieder in das Gefäß zurücklaufen können. Bei der ganzen Konstruktion wäre nur wichtig, dass der Dampf möglichst von seinem entstehungsort so leicht wie möglich aufsteigen kann, d.h. der Flüssigkeitsspiegel im Gefäß sollte nur minimal höher sein, als der höchste punkt im Kühlkörper.

So wollte diese Gedanke nur mal mit euch teilen, ob das ganze effektiv ist oder nicht hängt davon ab wie gut die Kontruktion funktioniert und vorallem auch von der Enthalpie und der Dichtedifferenz des Stoffes.
Vorteil gegenüber einer Wasserkühlung ist definitiv, dass keine Pumpe benötigt wird und vorallem das beim Verdampfen grundsätzlich mehr Wärme aufgenommen wird, als beim bloßen erwärmen (was man ja bei der Wasserkühlung hat). Der effekt könnte sich allerdings verlieren, wenn der Kreisprozess ohne weitere Hilfsmittel nicht schnell genug abläuft. Nachteil ist sicherlich, vorallem bei der Methode 2, dass man niemals Temperaturen unter 49°C erreichen wird, da bei Methode 2 die Flüssigkeit solange im Kühlerkörper "steht" bis diese verdampft (also über 49°C erhitzt wird).
Evtl. hat ja einer mal lust sowas aufzubauen, des Spaßes Willen!

Freue mich über Feedback

P.S.: Bin gelernter Anlagenmechaniker Sanitär-, Heizung-, Klimatechnik 

edit: Weiterhin will ich noch darauf aufmerksam machen, so cool das Zeug sich jetzt anhört, eigentlich das beste Kältemittel, dass wir Menschen kennen eigentlich das Wasser ist. Das blöde ist eben, dass es erst bei 100°C verdampft (Bei Normaldruck = 1 bar abs.). Zweites Manko ist, dass Wasser zusätzlich ein gutes Lösungsmittel ist, d.h. alle gelösten Stoffe aus unserem Leitungswasser müssen erst entfernt werden (= destilliertes Wasser) bevor man es irgendwie in einem Flüssigkeit-Dampf-Kreisszyklus benutzen kann. Es gibt übrigens Anwendungen, bei denen Wasser bei niedrigeren Temperaturen verdampft wird, dazu muss man aber das Behältnis, indem das Wasser sich befindet unter Vakuum setzen (Also den Druck verringern!). Ich kenne Anlagen zur Destillation von Spüllauge, da wird das Wasser bei 35°C verdampft. Afaik lassen sich so auch Heatpipes bauen (weiss allerdings nicht ob bei den industriell hergestellen Heatpipes tatsächlich Wasser verwendet wird).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. November 2017)

*AW: neues Kühlkonzept von der Bauer*



SurfPC schrieb:


> neues Kühlkonzept von der Bauer


Das gibt auf Dauer Kavitationsschäden an der CPU. Außerdem will ich nicht wissen, 
wie laut es durch das verdampfen wird, wenn ich an Kochtöpfe denke.



|L1n3 schrieb:


> Freue mich über Feedback


Es geht um Verdampfungsenthalpie, nicht um Wärmetransport durch Konvektion



|L1n3 schrieb:


> ... eigentlich das beste Kältemittel, dass wir Menschen kennen eigentlich das Wasser ist....


Das hängt immer vom Einsatzzweck ab. Wasser ist hat die höchste Verdampfungsenthalpie,
nur ist das Temperaturniveu  unter Atmosphärischem Druck für Rechner zu hoch. Es bliebe,
im Gehäuse ein Vakuum zu erzeugen, wie es in Heatpipes gemacht wird. Die Verdampfungs
temperatur ergibt sich dann aus dem Damfdruck. Dazu müsste es aber wirklich dich und jede 
Kabeldurchführung wäre sehr aufwendig.

Darum ist die hier genannte Flüssigkeit mit einem Siedepunkt von 49°C unter Normdruck 
ziemlich ideal.


----------



## |L1n3 (2. November 2017)

*AW: neues Kühlkonzept von der Bauer*

Habe das Video jetzt auch mal gesehen (sorry hab das posting nur überflogen und das dazugehörige Video garnicht gesehen). Und tatsächlich nutzt der Roman in diesem PC Novec 1230. Also hats ja tatsächlich schon einer umgesetzt. (Danke an Duke711!)


> Es geht um Verdampfungsenthalpie, nicht um Wärmetransport durch Konvektion


Naja die die Energie die beim Verdampfen aufgenommen wird steckt nunmal im Dampf und die definition von Konvektion ist eben der Wärmetransport durch bewegen/austauschen von Flüssigkeiten oder Gasen. Also haben hier ja beide Begriffe ihre daseins-Berechtigung.


> Das gibt auf Dauer Kavitationsschäden an der CPU. Außerdem will ich nicht wissen,
> wie laut es durch das verdampfen wird, wenn ich an Kochtöpfe denke.


Da ja Methode 1 dann wirklich schon umgesetzt wurde und sich offensichtlich nur als Messe-Gag bewährt hat bliebe ja immernoch Methode 2: Also das ganze in einem Leitungsnetz zu führen, statt einfach das ganze Gehäuse damit vollzusauen.
Das wäre wirklich interessant, evtl. könnte man ja dann die erwähnten Mängel ausmerzen (1. sauerei beim Hardwaretausch, 2. eventuelle Geräuschentstehung durch die Blasenbildung) und könnte damit tatsächlich einen besseren Wärmetransport erreichen, als mit herkömmlichen Wasserkühlungen. Das ganze wäre dann ja im weitesten Sinn eine modulare, erweiterbare Heatpipe. Denn so eine Heatpipe funktioniert ja auch nach dem Prinzip, dass die Flüssigkeit im inneren durch Wärmeeintrag durch außen verdampft und durch interne Druckunterschiede zur der Stelle wandert, an der die Wärme wieder abgegeben kann, sodass der Dampf wieder kondensiert. Das Kondensat fliesst durch Kapillare-Effekte bzw. entgegen dem Dampfstrom wieder zurück zur Wärmequelle. Aber das wissen wir als PCGH-Leser ja sowieso alle. Ich fände es halt wirklich interessant ob man das so umsetzen kann und ob es auch hinreichend funktioniert, oder ob sich die positiven Eigenschaften durch andere Effekte negieren.

Edit:
Da musste ich tatsächlich doch wieder etwas nachlesen, egal wieder was gelernt!
Es geht um die Kavitations-Frage: Dazu habe ich (naja in Wikipedia...) eine interessante Aussage gefunden, die deine vorausgehende Vermutung, dass die Dampfblasen zum Zerstören der Oberfläche führen könnten, zu widerlegen scheint: 





> Das Phänomen der Dampfblasen, die beim Sieden von Flüssigkeiten  entstehen und zum Teil wieder in sich zusammenfallen, ist keine  Kavitation, denn es wird nicht durch Druckschwankungen, sondern durch Temperaturänderungen ausgelöst.


 Quelle: Kavitation 
Dann dürfte das Phänomen der Kavitation in diesem Fall garnicht zutreffen, da die Blasenbildung durch erreichen der Siedetemperatur (und der Erwärmung darüber hinaus) entsteht und nicht durch Druckdifferenzen. Natürlich könnte Kavitation unter schlechten Bedingungen auch auftreten, wenn durch den Dampfdruck ein starkes Druckgefälle in der Anlage entstehen würde, dies müsste bei der Konstruktion also vermieden werden.

Edit2: Ich will ja hier auch keinem auf den Schlips treten oder irgendwie den Besserwisser raushängen lassen, aber ich finde das Thema in Verbindung mit PC-Technik einfach höchst interessant und möchte einfach mal ein bisschen "rumspinnen" was man in dem zusammenhang alles versuchen könnte, wer weiss evtl. kann man ja tatsächlich ein neues Anwendungsgebiet hier erschließen.


----------



## Duke711 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Neues Kühlkonzept von der8auer*

Hmm,

also bei einer Kavitation fällt der lokale Druck unter dem Siededruck, deshalb können sich ja auch Dampfblasen bilden, das ist ein thermodynamisches und kein mechanisches Problem. Das Wort ist übrigens nicht vom deutschem Ursprung und bedeutet in etwa (Hohlraum/Dampf).

YouTube

Nur ist das beim Rohr nicht problematisch, da sich an der Wand keine solchen Dampfblasen bilden. Beim HS wie im Video zu sehen, wäre mir da aber nicht mehr so sicher.

Die nachgemachte Umsetzung von derBauer ist ausbaufähig. Zum einen geht das auch ganz ohne dem überteuerten Novec. Zum anderen ist Behältersieden, also strömungsfreies Sieden bei geringen Druck dem Wärmübergangskoeffizienten von strömenden Wasser von etwa 2500 - 4000 W/m²K deutlich unterlegen. Sieht man auch am praktischen Ergebnis. 85 - 90 °C mit einem geköpften non OC (I7 7700 ?) @ 49 °C ( 35 - 40 K) ist nicht gerade berauschend. Mehr wie 20 - 25 K sind es bei einem Wasserkühlkörper nicht.

Ich habe da schon lange eine Idee, bin aber gerade mit was anderen beschäftigt. Bei Interesse einfach mal melden.


----------



## |L1n3 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Neues Kühlkonzept von der8auer*

Ja wie bereits erwähnt habe ich die Vermutung, dass sich der Zuwachs an transportierter Energie in Form der Verdampfung in soweit wieder aufhebt, dass der Dampf bzw. die Flüssigkeit nicht ausreichend in Bewegung gerät. Daher kann ich ganz gut nachvollziehen, dass strömendes Wasser wesentlich effektiver ist. Für mich macht der Reiz an der Sache aber eben der verzicht auf einen Antrieb (-> erzwungene Konvektion, in der Wasserkühlung durch die Pumpe) aus. Klar könnte ich eine "Pumpe" einbauen, die z.b. den Dampf absaugt und zum Kondensator (Radiator) befördert. Aber wie du bereits sagst, dürfte unten diesen Gegebenheiten Wasser ganz klar das Medium der Wahl sein. Oder eben gleich Nägel mit Köpfen und direkt einen Verdichter in den Kreislauf, sodass wir schon bei einer Vollumfänglichen Kältemachine angelangt sind. Aber auch hier gibt es natürlich viel geeignetere Medien (eben die klassischen Kältemittel).
Für mich liegt der Vorteil eindeutig beim verzicht jedweder extern zugeführter Antriebsenergie (außer natürlich der zugeführten Wärme höchstselbst) und damit einer potenziell (!) niedrigeren Geräuschkulisse oder Energieersparnis.

Natürlich habe ich weiterhin interesse mit dir/euch über solche Themen zu diskutieren, für praktische Versuche oder Prototyping fehlt mir leider derzeit auch die Zeit, da ich mitten in einer Techniker-Weiterbildung stecke. Aber immer her mit euren Gedanken. Das ist meine Art des Gehirnjoggins


----------



## General Quicksilver (11. November 2017)

*AW: Neues Kühlkonzept von der8auer*



|L1n3 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 2. Freie, "geführte"  Konvektion: Man könnte das ganze aber auch ähnlich einer altertümlichen  Dampfheizung aufbauen, d.h. Kühlkörper auf die Hitzequellen und zwei  Leitungen anschliessen, eine sollte etwas größer sein, als die andere.  Dann muss man nur ein Gefäß (Ausgleichsbehalter) OBERhalb aller Kühler  setzen und mit dem dünnen Schlauch verbinden, sodass die Kühlkörper  immer durch die Schwerkraft mit Flüssigkeit versorgt werden. Die  dickeren Schläuche müssen allesamt nach oben geführt werden und zwar  höher als der Flüssigkeitsspiegel im Gefäß, dort muss dann eine  Wärmetauscher sein (z.b. wieder Radiator) in dem der Dampf wieder  kondensieren kann (entweder Wärme an Luft abgeben oder an Wasser), die  kondensierte Flüssigkeit muss dann wieder in das Gefäß zurücklaufen  können. Bei der ganzen Konstruktion wäre nur wichtig, dass der Dampf  möglichst von seinem entstehungsort so leicht wie möglich aufsteigen  kann, d.h. der Flüssigkeitsspiegel im Gefäß sollte nur minimal höher  sein, als der höchste punkt im Kühlkörper.
> 
> ...



Auch deine  2. Idee hat schon jemand umgesetzt:  Passivkühlung - Cappilary 2 Phase Kühlung für Highend Gaming Lautlos: Calyos Fanless Workstation mit i7-5820K und GeForce GTX Titan X - Hardwareluxx Calyos FANLESS PC / Workstation | Calyos das entspricht  in leicht abgewandelter Form einer Loop - Heatpipe, also ist auch nicht  ganz so neu.

In Heatpips werden je nach Temperaturberich  unterschiedliche Stoffe eingesetzt, im interessanten Bereich sollte es  wohl Wasser oder Aceton sein (Aceton wenn es in den Minusbereich hineingeht).

Ob  Wasser n un das beste Kältemittel ist, hängt vom Anwendungszweck ab,  z.B.: hat Helium(4) unterhalb des Lamdapunktes bei ~-271°C (dann als  Helium II bezeichnet) noch mal deutlich ungewöhnlichere  Eigenschaften  (eine Wärmeleitfähigkeit die praktisch nur noch durch die Übergänge  begrenzt wird ( die Ausbreitung von Thermischer Energieerfolgt dann  in Form von  Wellen (Phänomen des 2. Schalls))). Außerdem ist die Flüssigkeit dann  suprafluid und fließt auch an Behälterwänden hoch und über Kopf entlang. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das gibt auf Dauer Kavitationsschäden an der CPU. Außerdem will ich nicht wissen,
> wie laut es durch das verdampfen wird, wenn ich an Kochtöpfe denke. [...]



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere entstehen die Schäden bei der  Karvitation wohl in erster Linie nicht durch das Entstehen der  Bläschen, sondern durch den Schlagartigen Kollaps dieser Bläschen,  wodurch dann entsprechend eine Schockwelle entsteht. Beim Sieden bleibt  der letzte Teil ja aus, da das Gas in den Bläschen eine höhere  Temperatur hat als die Kondensationstemperatur bei dem gegebenen Druck.



Duke711 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Die nachgemachte Umsetzung von derBauer ist ausbaufähig. Zum einen geht  das auch ganz ohne dem überteuerten Novec. Zum anderen ist  Behältersieden, also strömungsfreies Sieden bei geringen Druck dem  Wärmübergangskoeffizienten von strömenden Wasser von etwa 2500 - 4000  W/m²K deutlich unterlegen. Sieht man auch am praktischen Ergebnis. 85 -  90 °C mit einem geköpften non OC (I7 7700 ?) @ 49 °C ( 35 - 40 K) ist  nicht gerade berauschend. Mehr wie 20 - 25 K sind es bei einem  Wasserkühlkörper nicht.
> 
> [...]



Du vergisst bei deinem Vergleich aber ein paar Dinge: In einem  Wasserkühler strömt das Wasser durch Mikrostruckturen, wodurch der  Übergang je Grundfläche des Kühlers nochmal deutlich verbessert wird  (Als Extrembeispiel das hier mal:  Cooling computer chips with interface-enhanced carbon nanotubes 5KW/cm^2 (--> 50  MW/m^2 )  mit Wasserkühlung und Kohlenstoffnanoröhrchen . Beim Sieden  hast du hingegen das Problem, das es ab einem gewissen Punkt zunächst  erstmal wieder zu einem Rückgang der abführbaren Wärmemenge kommt  (Übergang vom Blasensieden zum Filmsieden), der sich in einem Minimum äußert  (Leidenfrost-Effekt – Wikipedia). Danach steigt die  abführbare Wärmemenge je Flächeneinheit wieder an, aber die  Differenztemperaturen sind dann sehr hoch. Der erste Peakpunkt beim  Wasser ist bei etwa 1,5 MW/m^2 bei 40°C Temperaturüberhöhung bei 1 Bar.

Die  Temperaturdifferenz kommt auch beim Wasserkühler vermutlich  hauptsächlich aus dem internen thermischen Widerstand vom CPU, der  Wasserkühler dürfte dort nicht so viel beitragen. Beim  Verdampfungskühler kommt dort dann aber noch die notwendige  Temperaturüberhöhung beim entsprechenden Wärmefluss je Fläche hinzu. 



|L1n3 schrieb:


> Ja wie bereits erwähnt habe ich die Vermutung, dass sich der Zuwachs an transportierter Energie in Form der Verdampfung in soweit wieder aufhebt, dass der Dampf bzw. die Flüssigkeit nicht ausreichend in Bewegung gerät. Daher kann ich ganz gut nachvollziehen, dass strömendes Wasser wesentlich effektiver ist. Für mich macht der Reiz an der Sache aber eben der verzicht auf einen Antrieb (-> erzwungene Konvektion, in der Wasserkühlung durch die Pumpe) aus. Klar könnte ich eine "Pumpe" einbauen, die z.b. den Dampf absaugt und zum Kondensator (Radiator) befördert. Aber wie du bereits sagst, dürfte unten diesen Gegebenheiten Wasser ganz klar das Medium der Wahl sein. Oder eben gleich Nägel mit Köpfen und direkt einen Verdichter in den Kreislauf, sodass wir schon bei einer Vollumfänglichen Kältemachine angelangt sind. Aber auch hier gibt es natürlich viel geeignetere Medien (eben die klassischen Kältemittel).
> Für mich liegt der Vorteil eindeutig beim verzicht jedweder extern zugeführter Antriebsenergie (außer natürlich der zugeführten Wärme höchstselbst) und damit einer potenziell (!) niedrigeren Geräuschkulisse oder Energieersparnis.
> 
> Natürlich habe ich weiterhin interesse mit dir/euch über solche Themen zu diskutieren, für praktische Versuche oder Prototyping fehlt mir leider derzeit auch die Zeit, da ich mitten in einer Techniker-Weiterbildung stecke. Aber immer her mit euren Gedanken. Das ist meine Art des Gehirnjoggins



Das Problem ist an dieser Stelle vermutlich eher ein anderes, da die lokale Strömung um das Blasensieden turbolent sein dürfte. Im Prinzip müsste ein entsprechender Kühlkörper mit angepasster Microstrucktur her, der dann auch erzwungen mit dem Kältemittel bestömt werden müsste um den lokalen Wärmeübergang zu verbessern und so den internen thermischen Widerstand des Siedekühlers zu verringern und gleichzeitig die Kontaktfläche zum Kühlmedium zu vergrößern --> geringer lokaler Wärmestrom und damit geringere erforderliche Temperaturdifferenz für das Sieden, da dieses weniger Intensiv verlaufen muss. Leider ist beim 2 Phasenfluss die Form der Mikrostruckturen kritisch, also ist das ganze nicht ganz so einfach wie es zunächst schein.  (Ich habe da nun schon länger selber ein Projekt am Laufen (Konstrucktion eines Verdampfers), leider bis jezt aber ziemlich zerrisch....


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (11. November 2017)

*AW: Neues Kühlkonzept von der8auer*

Für Show-PC's auf einer Messe super. Aber mMn übersteigt hier der Preis bei Weitem den Nutzen.
Für ein Bruchteil des Preises kann man sich auch eine super Wakü mit den dicksten Radiatoren kaufen und hat ein ziemlich ähnliches Ergebnis.

Zudem sieht ein ordentliches Hardtube-System um einiges besser aus, wie ich finde.
Auch wenn es nicht elektrisch leitend ist; Das würde ich meiner Hardware trotzdem nicht antun..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2017)

*AW: Neues Kühlkonzept von der8auer*



General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere entstehen die Schäden bei der  Karvitation wohl in erster Linie nicht durch das Entstehen der  Bläschen, sondern durch den Schlagartigen Kollaps dieser Bläschen,  wodurch dann entsprechend eine Schockwelle entsteht. Beim Sieden bleibt  der letzte Teil ja aus, da das Gas in den Bläschen eine höhere  Temperatur hat als die Kondensationstemperatur bei dem gegebenen Druck.


Kavitation entsteht normalerweise an Schiffschrauben, indiziert durch hohe Geschwindigkeit in Wirbeln. Die dann entstehenden Blasen zerfallen dann wieder und gegen die gesamte Energie in einem schmalen Jet ab. Das wir hier ähnlich sein, weil das wasser nur an der Oberfläche der CPU kocht, die entstehenden Dampfblasen im kalten Wasser aber sofort wieder zusammenfallen. Da hilft nur der Versuch. Vorallem wird es alles andere als Leise sein, weil die zerfallenden Dampfblase Geräusch erzeugen. Einfach mal das Ohr an einen  Kochtopf mit sprudelndem Wasser legen, solange nur der Boden über 100°C hat, dass Wasser im Durchschnitt aber noch kälter als 60°C ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. November 2017)

*AW: Neues Kühlkonzept von der8auer*

Der Wärmeaustausch zwischen Dampfblasen und Umgebung ist wesentlich langsamer als die Druckveränderung beim Umströmen einer Schiffsschraube (oder anderer Objekte mit schneller Strömung und Richtungsänderung) und die Blasen können überhaupt durch ihren eigenen Auftrieb schnell in kühlere Bereiche gelangen. Sie müssen also eine gewisse Stabilität haben, sonst entsteht gar keine Strömung.
Siedegeräusche sind aber eine Möglichkeit, wir warten weiter gespannt auf ein verbessertes Testmuster


----------



## Duke711 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Neues Kühlkonzept von der8auer*

@Torsten

Warum ein verbessertes Testmuster, gab es bereits schon etwa ein Testmuster?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. November 2017)

*AW: Neues Kühlkonzept von der8auer*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der Wärmeaustausch zwischen Dampfblasen und Umgebung ist wesentlich langsamer als die Druckveränderung beim Umströmen einer Schiffsschraube


Das hängt von der Größe der Dampfblase ab. In diesem Falle sind kleine das Problem,
bei Schiffen sind es her die großen. Es ging auch mehr dareum, irgend was blödes
gegen das Prinzip zu sagen, weil es mich ärgert, nicht selber auf diese naheliegende
und gute Idee zu kommen.   

Die Geräusche werden das interessante. Und ihr bekommt ein Testmuster? Viel Spaß!


----------



## Ericius (12. November 2017)

*AW: Neues Kühlkonzept von der8auer*

Ich habe neulich ein Youtube-Video gesehen, in dem sie einfach Babyöl genommen haben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. November 2017)

*AW: Neues Kühlkonzept von der8auer*



Duke711 schrieb:


> @Torsten
> 
> Warum ein verbessertes Testmuster, gab es bereits schon etwa ein Testmuster?



Nein, es gab bislang nur das Demosystem. Eigentlich wollten ich das schon unter die Lupe nehmen, aber Caseking vertröst uns mit "es geht noch besser" 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das hängt von der Größe der Dampfblase ab. In diesem Falle sind kleine das Problem,
> bei Schiffen sind es her die großen. Es ging auch mehr dareum, irgend was blödes
> gegen das Prinzip zu sagen, weil es mich ärgert, nicht selber auf diese naheliegende
> und gute Idee zu kommen.
> ...



Zum Trost: Deutlich vor Caseking hat Gigabytes Server-Abteilung genau das gleiche Konzept auf diversen Messen gezeigt. Und passende Flüssigkeit für Einphasen-Computer-Immersionskühlung hat 3M bekanntermaßen schon in den 80ern geliefert.


----------



## big-maec (19. November 2017)

*AW: Neues Kühlkonzept von der8auer*



Ericius schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich ein Youtube-Video gesehen, in dem sie einfach Babyöl genommen haben.



Gab in der Vergangenheit schon viele Kühlmethoden mit Ölen auch bei uns zu kaufen. Als Beispiel:  LED Liquid Cooling. Scheint sich aber nicht durchzusetzen weil die Technik sich weiterentwickelt. 
Gestern mussten Leds noch gekühlt werden. Heute gibt es LED Filament Leuchten. Wäre schön wenn die Technik im PC Bereich auch dahin gehen würde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. November 2017)

*AW: Neues Kühlkonzept von der8auer*



Ericius schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich ein Youtube-Video gesehen, in dem sie einfach Babyöl genommen haben.


Wo mag denn der Siedepunkt von Babyöl liegen?


----------



## Superwip (28. November 2017)

*AW: Neues Kühlkonzept von der8auer*

Prinzipiell sollte es möglich sein durch Unter- bzw. Überdruck den Siedepunkt zu beeinflussen und die Anzahl der in Frage kommenden Subastanzen deutlich zu erhöhen. Ohne dichtes Gehäuse ist das Konzept sowieso suboptimal


----------



## Duke711 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Neues Kühlkonzept von der8auer*

Möglich ja, würde aber bedeuten man hantiert mit einen Gas. Also wird wiederrum eine Verflüssigungsaggregat zum befüllen (Kompressor) benötigt um das Gas im flüssigen Zustand unter Druck/Unterdruck einfüllen zu können. Und wiederrum ein Absauggerät um den Kreislauf öffnen zu können. Dann wäre man aber bei der klassischen Kompressorkühlung.

Genauso könnte man aber auch die Steckkontakte mit einem Dichtungssystem konstruieren, transparanter Schutzlack (Plastik 70) und dann kann man die Hardware direkt mit Wasser kühlen. Es gibt also viele Möglichkeiten, sinnvoll ist keine davon.


----------

